
A.S.M.R. boyfriend role-play - ajay-d
https://www.nytimes.com/2019/10/02/style/asmr-boyfriend-sleep-videos.html
======
keenmaster
“Someone pretending to care registers as someone actually caring for us” (as
revealed by MRI scans).

Mr. Rogers did that all the time. He was a genius.

~~~
loco5niner
*except he really did care and was not just pretending.

~~~
nooyurrsdey
What's to say the you tubers don't care in the same way? It's possible to do
something for profit and care about the people you impact even if you don't
see each one individually

~~~
keenmaster
The “pretending” has more to do with the fact that you’re not having a one-to-
one interaction. If they were giving you “individual” attention via a speech
at a convention rather than an intimate TV or YouTube broadcast, it would feel
cheap. The only difference is technology which enhances the illusion. I’m sure
they actually care about their viewers.

------
musicale
I haven't watched the videos, but I have listened to a bunch of songs from pop
music stars who seem to alternate telling me how terrific I am and how much
they love me with guilt-ridden confessions of how they've been disloyal,
followed by impassioned pleas for me to give them one more chance, before
slamming me with a brutal goodbye and telling me that we are never (ever,
ever) getting back together.

------
RenRav
17? That seems a bit young to be playing boyfriend to everyone online. I'm
sure he isn't even the youngest aged youtuber doing this. Is this weird or
just me?

~~~
lonelappde
Imagine if it was a 17year old female "child" doing that for a male audience.

~~~
whenchamenia
No need to imagine, its quite common on youtube. There is no ourage... so far.

------
lonelappde
The headline is quite oblique to the article, which is about YouTube shows
that are role-playing boyfriend to the viewer. Basically, G-rated pornography.

------
user5994461
"For every 1,000 views, I make $3,".

Not bad. Didn't think youtube ads would be as much as this.

~~~
jacurtis
I can confirm that this is accurate.

There are a few tiers and it varies seasonally. I run a YouTube channel with
~80k subscribers at the moment and I get about $3CPM (price per thousand). I
actually make closer to $5 and even $6 around the holidays as ad prices go up.

But if you are just starting out on YouTube, you are given lower paying ads.
You'll see yourself getting CPMs in the $1-$1.50 range. After hitting 50k
subscribers it jumps up dramatically. The really premium ads are reserved for
whitelisted accounts that belong to certain approved video networks and can
earn $5-$8 CPM. These are generally channels with 1M or more subscribers.

~~~
QualityReboot
Just out of curiosity, when I block ads, does that decrease your CPM? I'm
doing it either way, I'm wondering how they count adblock views.

~~~
666lumberjack
Not the person you responded to, but according to (my memory of) this[0] video
youtube only counts views where an ad plays (excluding adblock users and some
views from people in demographics that have low advertiser demand) and it is
not immediately skipped, where the option is there.

[0]:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KW0eUrUiyxo](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KW0eUrUiyxo)

------
rpmisms
Two thoughts:

I'm in the right age bracket to make some money doing this, so hmmm,

and for some people, it helps. My girlfriend used to use ASMR when we were
long-distance. It's never done anything for me, but other friends of mine also
swear by ASMR to sleep.

~~~
pavel_lishin
ASMR videos trigger a pretty strong opposite reaction in me. I cannot stand
those soothingly-whispering videos; it's like nails on a chalkboard for me.

~~~
rpmisms
Me as well. It feels like a toddler chewing rice pudding in my ears.

------
benbojangles
The next step? ASMR Hypnosis.

~~~
benbojangles
It's not a problem because the Listener controls the Play and Stop button. Now
imagine a scenario where the listener has no control over Listening or Not
Listening.

------
neonate
[http://archive.is/RSW7Z](http://archive.is/RSW7Z)

------
galkk
It looks like some sci-fi movie with virtual girlfriend.

~~~
jraph
Her (2013)

[https://www.imdb.com/title/tt1798709/](https://www.imdb.com/title/tt1798709/)

